# My new ashtrays



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey yall. Thought i would post a few pics of my new ashtrays that i made. These are just the first two. I am in the process of making a few more. They arent the greatest craftsmanship, but i thought they turned out pretty well. This is my first attempt at wood working. I stained the first one that is a double, and left the other one natural. So what do yall think?


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Those are pretty freakin cool! I think it is very original. A man's cigar ashtray for sure.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

I love the rustic look, great job.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Those are frickin' awesome! Great idea!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

They look great. What did you use on the finish of the first one? I think you should do the same to the 2nd one also!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great looking ashtray Great work


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks yall!! I just used some simple wood stain that i bought from home depot. I tried to match it up to mesquite wood, cause thats the wood i used, but it didnt really work. I like it anyway. I might try different stains out to see if i can find a better one. I also put a clear weather/sun proof coat on top. I dont know if i can go back and stain the second one cause i already put that clear coat on. I might try and sand it off. These were an experiment though. I have more working, and plans for others. I really want to make a big herf one.


----------



## maxnmisty435-cl (Apr 26, 2008)

very nice


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

Major Sweet! I really like them, a lot!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

I love the tray! Nice choice of smokes


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Good looking ashtrays.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Great idea! I might just try that myself.


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

cool ashtrays ......


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very Cool!!!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

very cool!! great work!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Sweet tray and smokes there!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

I love how unique it is! Nice ashtray for sure.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice ashtrays .... how long did it take to make them


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Those ashtrays are just downright sexy. Excellent idea and good work!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very nice - definitely one of a kind! Beautiful wood!


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

Those are cool as shit. Any man who loves the outdoors gotta love those ashtrays. As a hunter and fisherman myself, I'd pick one up.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Great idea, well done on the work, I bet you can make some money off some BOTL's here is you decided to make and sell some!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

looks great!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

cool trays


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

I thought that was mesquite


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Freakin cool!


----------



## shaffer22-cl (Jun 1, 2008)

That looks like a fun project.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Very cool...looks like potential to off set your cigar costs...I'd certainly be interested in one.


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Very, very nice.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice trays, I'd take one too!!


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow!! Thanks yall. I am making more, so if anyone is interested just shoot me a pm. They may take me a little while to finish. I just make them in my free time. I dont know how much the price would be, but it wont be very expensive.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet ashtrays!!


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Really sharp. I wouldn't bother sanding off the clear coat on the natural finish and staining it. I kind of like it and it would be interesting to see how it ages.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Nifty handywork, Justin!


----------

